# Is it possible the liberals or Muslims or



## floortrader (Feb 5, 2009)

both are infiltrating various sites on the net to spread propaganda. These libs just don't seem to match with gun toting hunters and sportsman. I won't name names but what are some of these people doing on a site like this. They seem to mention hunting now and then but there words make no sense. Check out Matt Js statement on Geese now does that make sense even for a joke. Is it something a hunter would write.Truth can be stranger than fiction.


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

bahahaha! You found out my secret! Cling tight to your guns, son! Can't trust us!

For the record, I've briefly met Matt Jones while out hunting, and yes--he is for real.


----------



## floortrader (Feb 5, 2009)

Calling people Son is a way to call someone when not using their name for whatever reason. But I never heard it used by a women. Maybe I'm just too much of a detective. Your only paranoid if your wrong.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Don't go to tough on the average Muslim. I might like them better than the average liberal. 

On a more serious note, who do you think endangers this nation more a thousand radical Muslims or Obama, Nancy, and Harry?


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

floortrader said:


> Calling people Son is a way to call someone when not using their name for whatever reason. But I never heard it used by a women. Maybe I'm just too much of a detective. Your only paranoid if your wrong.


"Son" can also be used as a derogatory pronoun, implying inferiority. Your posts are so irrationally random, I can't help but laugh.


----------



## floortrader (Feb 5, 2009)

You did not adress the heart of my post, something wrong here, but I have no proof of what. I also get a feeling you are not the lady in the picture.


----------



## floortrader (Feb 5, 2009)

This so called Lady says cling to your guns, does not sound like a hunter, also it says it met Matt Jones while out hunting. She hunts without her husband ? possible but to meet Matt Jones randomly out there.


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

floortrader said:


> This so called Lady says cling to your guns, does not sound like a hunter, also it says it met Matt Jones while out hunting. She hunts without her husband ? possible but to meet Matt Jones randomly out there.


Oh, you just have me in stitches :laugh: I have been around these parts much longer than you, just made a username switch awhile back. I never thought I'd be saying "cling to your guns" either, but it seemed quite fitting-as I've never heard of such an extremist. I don't even know if I could call you a republican, because it would give all republicans a bad name. Yes, I hunt without my husband. I started hunting at about 10 years old with my father, and my husband has not hunted a day in his life. His father wasn't raised in a hunting family, and also has post-polio syndrome, so cannot walk, so you can imagine he wasn't brought up on hunting. He leaves that up to me. Maybe when he gets out of the Marine Corps, and we move back to North Dakota, he might give it a try. That would be fun, but I'm not going to push him if he doesn't want to : ) Yes, I did meet him randomly. He and his buddies were out hunting on my uncle's farm. I'm sure there were other members there too, just don't recall names. I also went to high school with members from here. It's a small world, what can I say?


----------



## floortrader (Feb 5, 2009)

If i'm wrong I'm sorry but not for oposing your views, but I still think something is wrong here. Matt Jones just happen to show up at your uncles farm. Could you also be Matt Jones. Hmmmmmm


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

floortrader,

GIVE IT UP..................


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

floortrader said:


> If i'm wrong I'm sorry but not for oposing your views, but I still think something is wrong here. Matt Jones just happen to show up at your uncles farm. Could you also be Matt Jones. Hmmmmmm


No, he didn't just happen to show up. People plan hunting trips you know? I don't know if he just used the land for the day, or if he stayed in the old house that has been converted to a lodge of sorts. I don't believe anyone stays there anymore though, because my uncle opened a formal lodge : ) I'm not Matt Jones, I can tell you that-but if you are paranoid, you are paranoid-and there is nothing I can do for you.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

This thread is the best laugh I've had in days...


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

Dak said:


> This thread is the best laugh I've had in days...


Tell me about it. I have Macy's coupons burning a hole in my pocket that expire today. Yet I can't peel my eyes away from these silly threads on here ^_^ Kiddo is napping too though, so can't leave until she is up and ready.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Nodak you might cling to your guns just like the rest of us, but your having to much fun to admit it. Am I right?  
I'm enjoying your new posts a lot more than your valentine dinner thingy. I'm just not into the romantic stuff. I kind of hug my guns real tight once in a while though. :rollin:


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

Plainsman said:


> Nodak you might cling to your guns just like the rest of us, but your having to much fun to admit it. Am I right?
> I'm enjoying your new posts a lot more than your valentine dinner thingy. I'm just not into the romantic stuff. I kind of hug my guns real tight once in a while though. :rollin:


Hey, now...I wasn't the only one talking about the romantic celebrations on Valentines....there were others! haha, My husband's Gunny helped us move, and when he was carrying my gun he asked Aaron, "What's in this case, Devil Dog?" Aaron sheepishly replied "That's my wife's, Gunny. I don't have a gun." :rollin: He also drives a Volvo Cross Country, while I have a GMC Sierra, lol. I'm sure the neighbors scratch their heads when they finally realize who drives what. Still struggling to find a pair of ovaries to hang from the back though.


----------

